
Bitfinex Plans Move to Switzerland (German) - sgruetter
https://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/bitcoin-borse-bitfinex-will-die-schweiz-ziehen
======
sgruetter
Other news paper in English:
[https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/cryptocurrency-
exchange...](https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/cryptocurrency-exchange-
bitfinex-plans-move-switzerland/)

